# Shimano Deore Hollowtech Kurbel FC-M445 + Octalink Innenlager BB-ES30



## fatcartman (12. Februar 2006)

Hi, 
versteigere eine Shimano Deore Kurbel FC-M445 mit Hollowtech und Octalink: 
Link 1

und ein Shimano Innenlager BB-ES30 Octalink, 68 mm, BSA:
Link 2
bei ebay.

Ciao


----------

